# Test Dial Indicator?



## Richard Tymko (Jan 26, 2017)

Does anybody know of any stores in Calgary that sell Dial Test Indicators?  I need to calibrate my PocketNC CNC Machine.

Thanks...


----------



## PeterT (Jan 26, 2017)

I checked Thomas Skinner website because there is usually a Mitutoyo sale that runs about now. There is indeed a sale but unfortunately doesn't include the model I was going to suggest.

I have this kit, listing at $154C. Its 0.0005" graduation, 0.030" range, 0-15-0 dial reading. The overall quality is excellent & kit version comes with various holders & stems & swivel clamp.
http://www.thomasskinner.com/default.aspx?page=item+detail&itemcode=MTI-51340210T
I remember when I was checking Mitutoyo at the online suppliers like KBC & Travers they were more. And indeed still the case @ 175+shipping.
http://www.traverscanada.com/quick-settest-indicator/p/57-015-245/

This model DTI is pretty common so Skinner may have in stock or pretty quick delivery. If you need something more precise or different range, there are other models to choose from.  You can probably find other brands at lower cost. Just be aware sometimes the dovetails are slightly different so if you get other holding accessories like mag stand, sometimes they fit ok & sometimes not. Or if you need to replace the contact one day, where will you find it, yada-yada. For that reason alone I'm slowly turning into a Mitutoyo fan boy just for inter changeability (just as others are Starrett or Fowler fan boys) 
Actually if you are interested I think I have a newish condition Fowler with a stem holder for reasonable $.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for your input. I'd be interested in seeing your that you might have for sale. Does it come with an adjustable mag base?


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 27, 2017)

ACT also sells Mitutoyo - Both my .0005 and .0001 DTIs are from Mit. If you check out Youtube, you will find some DTI shootouts.  The lesser brands can suffer from parts issues as above, but they have a very low entry $$$ and read as sell in the .0005 models.  For the more accurate needs Mitutoyo and Interrapid are  the best.  I have seen some probs with the a friend's newer Starrett .0001 indicator - but that might have been an anomaly.


----------



## PeterT (Jan 28, 2017)

Richard Tymko said:


> I'd be interested in seeing your that you might have...


sent you a PM..or 'conversation' as they are called here


----------

